# Looking for hard anodize service, need a flashlight body anodized. Recommendations?



## ampdude (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a flashlight body I would like to get hard anodized. Either natural or some type of camo. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Shagbd (Oct 26, 2007)

i asked a similar question a while back without much luck...
so ill see wehre this gets ya...


----------



## ampdude (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I searched your post and found the mention of duracoating. Like you I'm more interested in hard anodizing though. I was kind of surprised after looking around awhile because I thought there were custom builders that offered the service, but I have not found anyone yet.


----------



## nerdgineer (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you considered electroless nickeling? That's easier to find (at least around here).


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2007)

ampdude said:


> I have a flashlight body I would like to get hard anodized. Either natural or some type of camo. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


 
Ampdude, I would search locally for metal finishing or machines shops who could lead you in the right direction. I have two places locally that HA and the funny thing is, it really doesn't cost anymore that type II anodized.

If no one locally does HA, then do a webcrawler or google search for Hard Anodizing, make a few calls and see if you can just send it out of state is necessary. Sometimes, you'll have to wait a few weeks while they accumulate enough to HA an entire batch of items in order to make it cost effective, but that's usually not to painful.

Good Luck.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 26, 2007)

What are the two places locally that HA for you? I don't mind sending it out, so long as I know they will do a decent job.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used these folks for over 20 years, cuz they're local. (Expect a ~$45 "lot min" charge.)

Larry


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 26, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> I've used these folks for over 20 years, cuz they're local. (Expect a ~$45 "lot min" charge.)
> 
> Larry



Wow $45 is a steal.....my local guy charges $75.

Mac


----------



## ampdude (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe I'll just tape the threads and buy a can of spraypaint for aluminum, this is too much of a hassle.

f*** it dude, let's go bowling..


----------



## shakeylegs (Nov 1, 2007)

This came up on google when I searched hard anodizing napa california:
http://www.nmfrc.org/templates/statesh.cfm?word1=CA
The main search page is here:
http://www.nmfrc.org/directories/shopdir.cfm


----------



## mfrey (Nov 2, 2007)

For mil-spec stuff these are the guys to use if you want the best. Most people with uber-expensive Class 3 firearms that want them refinished employ the services of this company. They only list firearms-applicable prices but they might issue a quote on a flashlight as a firearms accessory. It's worth a shot.

http://www.usanodizing.com


----------

